# Not sure how to set tub deck trim piece



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

The customer wants a marble subway type tile on the side of the jetted tub enclosure. The tub deck is the same material. He picked a piece of 2x12 trim that is also marble to go around the entire corner/edge. It projects out about an inch and a half at the top and then comes back in at the bottom to meet the tile. 

Seems to me that this part of the project will see some stress from getting in and out of the tub and I'm thinking I should use an adhesive of some kind rather than mortar. Any ideas on how to install this trim piece?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Ensure your framing around tub deck is secure and sturdy. Then use 1/2" DensShield (water-resistant) as a backerboard. Mix some thinset and tile as you would any wall. There really is no "stress" involved except cleaning your tools and organizing your van.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Carl, I take it this is a piece of tumbled marble chair rail? Whether it is or isn't, thinset will be much stronger than any mastic ever could be.


----------



## carlspackler (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok. I would have thought a construction adhesive was a proper method for fastening. It is a type of chair rail...not tumbled...but still marble. Probably about 2 inches tall. I actually have Durock all around.

I'll go with the thinset. Thanks.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The durock will be perfect, and the very LAST thing you want to use is construction adhesive. Use a high stgrength latex modified thinset, something like Laticrete's 254, or Hydroment's Reflex. Or, you could go the route of using an unmodified thinset mixed with a liquid latex additive. Either way, you'll end up with a good strong bond.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

> Or, you could go the route of using an unmodified thinset mixed with a liquid latex additive.


 - Bill Vincent



Home Depot sells bags of Custom Blend for 5 bucks. And get you some laytex additive (we call it "milk") to cut it with, instead of mixing with water.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

That'll work-- either the Custom Blend or the Master Blend, mixed with their additive.... FULL STRENGTH, not cut with water.


----------

